# 457 Visa Delay



## prem25 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Timeline as below :

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
08/12/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message 
08/12/2011 Application fee received Message 
15/12/2011 Application being processed further Message 
View your receipt details 

Person 1 
15/12/2011 Further information required Message 
16/12/2011 Information received Message 
16/12/2011 Health requirements finalised Message 
16/12/2011 Further medical results received Message 
16/12/2011 Further medical results received 


And there are not more updates ever since  i got relocation contract to Melbourne and company helped me to lodge the application but it looks like it has stopped processing half way. Anyone knows how i can track this please? I am so tired of waiting - 7 weeks now...and my employers are not being very patient anymore...i get questioned on the status everyday  Does anyone know why the application is taking soooo long..it's been 7 weeks now...please help!!! 

thank you!!!!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Out of these 7 weeks you had 2.5 weeks holidays. 4.5 weeks is not that bad. If you are still worried you can give DIAC a call. Just explain your situation to them.


----------



## prem25 (Jan 27, 2012)

naoto said:


> Out of these 7 weeks you had 2.5 weeks holidays. 4.5 weeks is not that bad. If you are still worried you can give DIAC a call. Just explain your situation to them.


Thank you for the reply Naoto..but i am wondering if will there be a problem if i call DIAC directly as my employers are the one applied the visa for me? 

If it doesnt create any problems, i wouldnt mind calling them on Monday :cell:

keeping my fingers crossed .....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no issue in calling DIAC and this is an awfully long time to be waiting for a 457 visa.

Give them a call - at the very least, it will put your mind at rest and give you an idea of the progress of your application.


----------



## prem25 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you! M planning to call DIAC on Monday...hopefully it gets sorted out asap 
If there are any issues wit my app...DIAC should have contacted me by now right???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

prem25 said:


> Thank you! M planning to call DIAC on Monday...hopefully it gets sorted out asap
> If there are any issues wit my app...DIAC should have contacted me by now right???


Hopefully, there are no issues with your application. On average, it takes 3-6 weeks for most people to be issued their visa. 

Has your nomination been approved? Without the nomination, I'm afraid your 457 application will not be processed further, as the two go hand in hand.

Sometimes, DIAC also carry out checks on 457 visa applicants, which can delay the application further.

Ultimately, there is no point in speculating. Leave it until Monday and then speak to DIAC to confirm what the issue is, if any.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

How long does a nomination take on average? I'm. In the same situation, my company is only just registering themselves to bring me in on a 457 visa. I have sent all my info to the migration agent ready for when they are approved.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

andystack said:


> How long does a nomination take on average? I'm. In the same situation, my company is only just registering themselves to bring me in on a 457 visa. I have sent all my info to the migration agent ready for when they are approved.


The nomination process takes about 1 - 4 weeks. Some companies know the ins and outs of the system and also have a good existing relationship with immigration, so you find that their application gets processed faster as they are also more familiar with the requirements and typically get it right the first time.

If your employer is not an approved business sponsor and are only just going through the registration process, it will unfortunately take a few weeks. They can only lodge the nomination once they are registered as a business sponsor and again, whilst you may lodge your 457 visa application as soon as the nomination is lodged, the visa cannot be approved until the nomination is approved.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

My companies sponsorship approval had just expired so they are reapplying using an agent, hopefully they will be quick as I have my notice in with my current company.


----------



## prem25 (Jan 27, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Hopefully, there are no issues with your application. On average, it takes 3-6 weeks for most people to be issued their visa.
> 
> Has your nomination been approved? Without the nomination, I'm afraid your 457 application will not be processed further, as the two go hand in hand.
> 
> ...


My company has already taken several 457 applicants before..m pretty sure they are registered..i just have a feeling that the case officer is either away or over looked my application or heavy backlog..watever it is i will find out on monday morning...


----------



## andywood.melbourne (Nov 1, 2011)

My application went in the week before christmas and I got it on Friday. Also the agency my company used told me they should have it jan 20 - 27 and as you can see they were bang on.


----------



## prem25 (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!! I think my company has hired a hopeless agency as they keep telling my immi poc in office that they cant do any checking after the visa is lodged...i just sent my immi poc an email saying tat the least the lawyer/agent can do is to call DIAC n check wats going on...i cant wait for tom!!!!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

ah don't worry it will come through!!
if you have the TRN it's easier to track the progress but then if the nomination is yet to be approved then the visa would be next in line when it gets sorted.
i got my visa approved within 10 days so there's sunshine after the rain..

best of luck!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

prem25 said:


> Congrats!!!! I think my company has hired a hopeless agency as they keep telling my immi poc in office that they cant do any checking after the visa is lodged...i just sent my immi poc an email saying tat the least the lawyer/agent can do is to call DIAC n check wats going on...i cant wait for tom!!!!!


Once a visa is lodged, you can check the progress using the TRN but unless DIAC has started working on your application, then there won't be any updates to see. 
Agents typically do not like to call DIAC as it has been said that pestering COs with endless phone calls and emails makes them annoyed and that delays your application. Agents would also have a good relationship with DIAC and they would be reluctant to spoil that just because of a particular client. However, as your company is paying the agent a fee, they are perfectly within their rights to ask that they follow up with DIAC after a reasonable period of time, especially as in your case where processing seems to have just suddenly stopped.

There are different processing centres for the 457 visa and some of them do take a lot longer than others to process and grant visas. At the time when I applied for my 457 visa last year, the Perth and Paramatta centres had considerable delays and there were loads of people who were complaining. On the other hand, the Sydney and Brisbane centres seemed to be breezing their way through applications.


----------



## prem25 (Jan 27, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Once a visa is lodged, you can check the progress using the TRN but unless DIAC has started working on your application, then there won't be any updates to see.
> Agents typically do not like to call DIAC as it has been said that pestering COs with endless phone calls and emails makes them annoyed and that delays your application. Agents would also have a good relationship with DIAC and they would be reluctant to spoil that just because of a particular client. However, as your company is paying the agent a fee, they are perfectly within their rights to ask that they follow up with DIAC after a reasonable period of time, especially as in your case where processing seems to have just suddenly stopped.
> 
> There are different processing centres for the 457 visa and some of them do take a lot longer than others to process and grant visas. At the time when I applied for my 457 visa last year, the Perth and Paramatta centres had considerable delays and there were loads of people who were complaining. On the other hand, the Sydney and Brisbane centres seemed to be breezing their way through applications.



Thats a useful information..thank you..but how do we find out which center mine is in? M applying to go to Melbourne..should it b melb? But my xray check was asked to send to Sydney though...


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

it depends where is the main office of your employer, that's where the visa gets lodged in


----------



## prem25 (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess wat??? My visa is granted!!!!! Since i made all the noise to my immi guy..he called up the lawyer n lawyer checked wit case officer...within hours my visa was granted!!! 7 weeks wait came to an end!!! Melbourne here i come!!!!! Thanks all for the advise n support!! N gud luck to the rest...alwiz check wit yr lawyers/agents!!


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

prem25 said:


> Guess wat??? My visa is granted!!!!! Since i made all the noise to my immi guy..he called up the lawyer n lawyer checked wit case officer...within hours my visa was granted!!! 7 weeks wait came to an end!!! Melbourne here i come!!!!! Thanks all for the advise n support!! N gud luck to the rest...alwiz check wit yr lawyers/agents!!


Good Luck Prem hope all goes well in the move over :clap2: 

Rgds

Andy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

prem25 said:


> Guess wat??? My visa is granted!!!!! Since i made all the noise to my immi guy..he called up the lawyer n lawyer checked wit case officer...within hours my visa was granted!!! 7 weeks wait came to an end!!! Melbourne here i come!!!!! Thanks all for the advise n support!! N gud luck to the rest...alwiz check wit yr lawyers/agents!!


Congratulations and all the best with your new life down under.


----------

